# SciPunk A Steampunk themed Scion (low end audio for now)



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Well all I have considering posting my project here for a bit and finally decided wth. 
Now this is not your typical high end audio build up, in fact quite the opposite.

Since i show the car, and it is my daily driver long tear downs are hard to accomplish, also since I am currently unemployed due to medical reasons money is nowhere near what it needs to be SO everything on this car has been done by me and my girlfriend, with materials we have here or with very little money spent. 

This is a themed car, it wasn't at one point but when i had to pull the dash out to track down a burnt wire i decided i was gonna finally do a steampunk theme. She was all for it and half my car ended up in her living room...LOL

None the less the theme was a big hit and I was coming close to beating cars with lots more money into them due to our creativity and hard work. 

























For the audio people so they can cringe:

Pioneer AVH-3200BT
Polk Audio DXI 6.5 componant
Polk Audio DXI 112 Sub
Stock rears O_O
Alpine MRP-M500 to the sub 
(thats all i have atm, like i said money is really tight)

The car currently has a all bamboo rear floor /hatch area which i am changing over to tigerwood for a change in the overall feel.









What have we done:
headliner








vinyl on the doors w/wood accent 
















Customized a 1920's glass door knob to be my shifter with a UV led inside:
















Redid the center HVAC area with wood trim around the radio:








Customized the front lip and spoiler with a riveted metal theme:
















Painted the door switch areas and switches:








Added wood engine cover and battery cover (i do NOT drive with these on):









We have also added 7 million colored LED bars under the foot wells and in the engine bay (along with a UV led strip to accent the natural patina of the real copper intake shield) and i have cut out the scion logo on my front emblem and added a UV light behind it. Also we added 7 color LED driving lights:

































Car has a Injen CAI, Strup Exhaust with dynomax resonator, TRD shortthrow shifter, Nology Hotwires and Eibach lowering springs.

More build pics can be found here: 
http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32581.0.html

Plans for this year:
Redo the rear floor in tigerwood 
Cover the dash in the same vinyl as the doors
GET WHEELS!!
redo the one off hood we made (got damaged by a idiot who leaned on it and bent it...)

And the big project:
Make the sub in back loo like a old Victorian radio... basically make a cover for the sub which resembles a old radio while retaining the sub in it's factory enclosure. I am currently using sketch up to model it so ill post a pic of that soon. 

So that's where we are, its been a fun year and now it's time to step it up a notch. 

Please feel free to follow along, even tho it's not high end audio stuff, i do plan on eventually making it more of a SQ car , bass is fun and all, but i'm nearing 40 and and finding that i want to hear my music more than feel it (sometimes )

Thanks!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

A lot of very interesting stuff going on here. Like the rivets and the copper .


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is a couple shots of the render i am working on, mind you i may have went a touch overboard...lol
but you get the general idea:
The box on the back will house the sub amp with a fan for cooling 

Not 100% on the lower storage areas or the drawers in the front (second pic facing the seats) 

Overal tho its my fav so far.


----------



## Magosi sefolo (Feb 17, 2011)

Mmmm paisley Nice

I'm intrigued as to how the sub enclosure will turn out, keep us posted!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, i will keep this updated. It's been really cold here and thats slowed things down a bit. We did get the wood in the mail yesterday so the floor should be started soon. 

I have a question. Since the rears are really just fill and not doing a whole lot, if i remove them, could i add a second set of drivers to the front doors or will this defeat the purpose?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Most people don't even use rear fill so no problems there. As far as adding to the front it depends what you have in mind. If your talking about going from a 2way (mid&tweet) to a 3way (mid-bass/mid-range/tweet) then yes. Most people wont use two of the same drivers or drivers that play the same frequencies because of cancellation problems. A bit more info on what you have already would help but it looks like you have an alpine (maybe 5ch) amp and some component speaker up front probably running passive and some coaxial in the rear??? Not sure about the crossovers on the amp (or head unit) but the easiest way to get better sound would be ditch the rear fill and switch to active.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sub'd for something different. Totally my style. I like anything that's different and has all kinds of personal touches in it. I gotta appreciate anything that someone has put their blood, sweat and tears into. Keep the pictures comin and the progress progressing'.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Evan, 
the amp is actually just for the sub its a mono amp. 
The fronts are polk audio DXI components 6.5" running off the HU atm until i can find a am that wont break my bank. The rears are the factory scion speakers they are actually just midbass style drivers, as the front were also drives with tweeters in the sails.
I'm still learning about passive vs active, how do go about going active? Whats the benefits? What would you recommend for a midrange driver size? I know i need a 4ch amp to run them to their full potential.


Datsubishi, Thank you. I still get humbled when people like my/our work. No worries more pics will come soon


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Very interesting, and nice attention to detail. Not my cup of tea, but can appreciate what you have done with limited funds. Lots of creativity in the build.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Very impressive! Love the engine compartment and the detail on the doors!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

I love what you have done with your theme! Brings back memeories of my lowrider days and crushed velvet interiors. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks GREAT, keep up the good work !


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words! 
I think my favorite thing about this project has to be the number of people i have had say that even tho they don't usually like these cars they love what i have done with mine. I try to think outside the box and apparently it works 

Oh to have actual financing, it wouldn't change my passion for this, just make the little mundane things not nearly as stressful...lol 

Lorin, nice analogy about tea, as it was the favored drink of the Victorian era  

Fricasseekid, ty the doors were my gf's work, i handled the engine bay I'll let her know 

Derekj, If i could even come close to the level of detail lowrider builders achieve it would be a whole new world for us...lol ty!

Oliver, TY! Coming from you that is a great compliment!

We may start the floor today, depending on the temps (tho we have a heated garage at least) and if we have time between visiting a friend who recently lost her mother. 

I was also thinking about a possible center speaker in the dash down the road, i have always been a fan of surround sound and I think i want to possibly achieve a similar effect in the car. I realize this in not a cheap endeavor but i can plan ahead no?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty cool theme here! I enjoy the Steampunk/Geiger styles, and have contemplated a build incorporating those two. But you did it! Kudos and great job.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a ton of info on active vs passive here. These days we have head unit like the Pioneer DEH-80PRS and amps like the PPI P900.4 that are fairly inexpensive and have active capabilities. Here's a link to a thread that would help explain things. Like I said there are a TON of them, some better then others. This one should be a good start.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...47-what-exactly-does-running-active-mean.html


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

evangojason said:


> There is a ton of info on active vs passive here. These days we have head unit like the Pioneer DEH-80PRS and amps like the PPI P900.4 that are fairly inexpensive and have active capabilities. Here's a link to a thread that would help explain things. Like I said there are a TON of them, some better then others. This one should be a good start.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...47-what-exactly-does-running-active-mean.html


I just read through that this morning. I now actually understand it, seems i would run the tweeters off channel 1 and the mids off channel 2 and then eq them from the headunit? 

I saw the 80PRS as far as single din hu's its a beauty, touch pricy for me unless i could sell my Pioneer but i have been eyeballing it. 

Are my polks ok as far as speakers go, i know the MM series are favored but are the DXI decent? they are a hell of a lot better than the factory pioneers the car came with...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

chithead said:


> Pretty cool theme here! I enjoy the Steampunk/Geiger styles, and have contemplated a build incorporating those two. But you did it! Kudos and great job.


Thanks! I have loved SP for a long time, and i decided one day to make a monogoggle as my first ever steampunk project. It was so well received i built a Tesla cannon after that, then i decided the car needed to be steamy. I have considered adding in Geiger into the car but have not gotten too far with that yet. 

I will tell you we have decided to RIVET THE WHOLE CAR.... this is going to be extremely time consuming and i have to wait to see if we can get some panels painted at the shop before we attempt it...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

This is my current HU:
Pioneer AVH-P3200BT DVD receiver at Crutchfield.com 
No longer available and i got it as a display model for like $329 last year , i wanted something that could do dvd's for show and have hands free but honestly i don't really want a bunch of monitors in my car...lol and i hardly even use the BT anymore. 

Maybe the 80 may be obtainable if i can find a buyer for this. I also looked at the 99... good god that's a pricy unit but it makes me feel warm inside...lol

These are my fronts:
Polk Audio DXi6500 6-1/2" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com

Got them pretty cheap so i figured they would work for now.

Sub: Polk Audio DXi 112 Ported enclosure with one 12" DXi Series subwoofer at Crutchfield.com
Also got this cheap paid i think $150 (back when it was $300)

Amp: Alpine MRP-M500 Mono subwoofer amplifier — 500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms at Crutchfield.com
Also got this as a open box (return) has not let me down yet and only paid 80 bucks!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

damn double post, srry bout that

Here is the wood we are going to use for the rear floor:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...rizontal1-1-_-NA-_-203561572-_-N#.UQGBXEIs9aQ

My grandfather was nice enough to purchase it with his HD card  He has never really understood my car thing but with this one he has been very supportive (he and my now late grandmother raised me from 8months) so he is my dad in my eyes.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

There has been a number of Pioneer DEH-80PRS's in the classifieds here. Always a great place to shop on a budget. Don't know much about the Polk's but would suggest getting another amp before replacing the speakers.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah i was thinking i wanna do a amp first. the PPI looks nice, ill keep that in my sights 
Any others that would work?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i love the steampunk theme looks awesome ! GReat job. keep us updated as you improve the audio aspect of it.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Im going to hate myself for asking this, but what exactly does "steampunk" refer to? Not a term I am familiar with.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so glad i asked you to post this cause this is just plain cool!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Lorin said:


> Im going to hate myself for asking this, but what exactly does "steampunk" refer to? Not a term I am familiar with.


Don't hate yourself, it's actually a very common question i get. 

This is the best answer i can give from a wonderful article here: 
An Educated Guess - What is Steampunk? It


The term “Steampunk” really applies to a wide variety of people who use the aesthetics or affectations of the past in their costuming and/or daily life. Steampunks are specifically concerned with the aesthetics and affectations of the Victorian era (approximately 1837-1901), but some people expand it earlier or later. Seems straightforward, right? Well, the problems begin to arise when you start to realize that Steampunk isn’t really about the past at all.

It's a long read but it will give you the best idea of what Steampunk is 

For me it's the beauty and craftsmanship of the Victorian era coupled with the fantastic ideas of steam powered walking tanks and airships and Tesla coil guns, (im a huge fan of Nikola Tesla)


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Quietfly, ty sir. I will do my best to keep the pics a commin!

SkizeR I am glad you did man, glad you like it


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

do you also dress up to match the car?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

quietfly said:


> do you also dress up to match the car?


I didn't last year, but this year we are gonna utilize my gf's sewing skills to make a outfit to wear at the larger shows, issue is Victorian clothing is not comfortable on a parking lot during summer...lol but i will manage


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Not an expert or anything but Nikola Tesla was a very "interesting" man with some "interesting" ideas


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude, you need to integrate a plasma globe somewhere under the hood....


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

evangojason said:


> Not an expert or anything but Nikola Tesla was a very "interesting" man with some "interesting" ideas


That he was, there is a great site with tons of info about his life here: 
Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

quietfly said:


> Dude, you need to integrate a plasma globe somewhere under the hood....


If i did it would have to be show only if it was the globe since the glass is SO fragile. There are plasma discs i can look into tho


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Applaud, for being different & taking the less common path. Doing lots with very little gear.
Your car reminds me of bioshock meets rocketeer!

I didn't know what steampunk was but now the wiser, thanks for the link.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

sydmonster said:


> Applaud, for being different & taking the less common path. Doing lots with very little gear.
> Your car reminds me of bioshock meets rocketeer!
> 
> I didn't know what steampunk was but now the wiser, thanks for the link.


Thanks! The lack of tools makes it a bit harder, but this year we have access to a bit more so it should help. 

usually when i explain it at shows i mention the spider/train from wild wild west and people get it. Bioshock/rocketeer does fit as well 

Glad you enjoyed the link


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link on "steampunk" It is a bit clearer now, and you have hit the nail on the head in the build you have. I own an old house and have the glass doorknobs in all the rooms (like your shifter). I admire your "vision" in changing a newer car to match your thoughts. well done.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Lorin said:


> Thanks for the link on "steampunk" It is a bit clearer now, and you have hit the nail on the head in the build you have. I own an old house and have the glass doorknobs in all the rooms (like your shifter). I admire your "vision" in changing a newer car to match your thoughts. well done.


Glad you enjoyed it. My goal with the car was to bring Steampunk to a genre that had not really experienced it. I built the car for me but also to share with as many people i can. 

Back when i had the bazooka tub in the back i had a little kid come up to the car at a show and say "look daddy, a steam engine!" he was 6 and knew more about the genre then most people, it was awesome 

The shifter has been a bane in this install. in order for it to light properly, the led must be placed in a hole drilled into the side right above the brass base. This causes it to refract against the facets. Problem is the wiring is kind of exposed which has broken twice now due to me either hitting it with my hand OR because the knob eventually twists down lower onto the shaft and it breaks the wire... I will be rethinking the design...lol

Here's a closeup









And here's a pic of the bazooka tube we had before:


----------



## thewheelman (Nov 15, 2012)

Is the actual shifter hollow? Why not run the wires up through?

Or...you could find a way to clamp or braze a piece of small diameter copper tube (say 1/4") to the side of the shifter and run the wires through that. That would actually contribute to the look, IMO.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

I have considered the tube option, I'm gonna look into it more. The shifter is a short throw and very solid, i have a buddy that might be able to make me a tube to go over it but I would need to cut and re-thread the main rod and that's no easy task with what tools i have available.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Really considering selling my dvd hu and snagging one of the many good cd hu's off the classified...

so many choices...lol but like evan said i really should get a amp first.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Well... I said amp before new speakers. When buying an amp or head unit crossovers should be considered. If you bought a head unit with the crossover options you need, then crossovers configurations aren't necessarily a concern for your amp selection which may open up some more options.


----------



## bayer (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome car man I love that look, it reminds me of those old scuba helmets. Great job on the doors.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Ive been into steam punk for several years. Anybody remember or see ths Will Smith movie Wild Wild West? Not the best movie but great steam punk style. Of course there is the other punk, cyber punk .

What you really need is some high efficiency drivers fed off a diy tube amp with a stained hardwood bread board 

Like this:
Tube Amps DIY | Handmade audio tube amplifiers, DIY loudspeakers


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Not my thing, but pretty cool.

There are a few things that are bugging me though.

The rubber boots on the spark-plug wires and the wires for that matter. They should be old school braided cloth material.

The plastic corrugated wire loom under the hood throws it off also. It screams of some arts and crafts stuff some old woman would do. It brings the other creative stuff you've done down. Gotta lose/hide the electrical tape.

I also don't like the big shiny chrome intake. Maybe try and get it colored bronze or copper and have some paisley or other design etched into it.

Lastly, the steering wheel feels off. Maybe some old spoked wheel from a boat or vintage car?

Something like this...hope I don't get burned by hotlinking.

1929 Nash Custom Panel Truck | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pretty cool job though. I really like the door cards and the bumper/spoiler.

EDIT: Oh! You HAVE to have a bunch of pipes like a pipe organ on the sub enclosure. For some reason I think that would look pretty damn cool with big brass pipes sticking out everywhere


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Orion525iT said:


> Ive been into steam punk for several years. Anybody remember or see ths Will Smith movie Wild Wild West? Not the best movie but great steam punk style. Of course there is the other punk, cyber punk .
> 
> What you really need is some high efficiency drivers fed off a diy tube amp with a stained hardwood bread board
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful amp, tho i am not sure how i could wire a home amp to run on 12v? None the less great suggestion!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

MUGWUMP said:


> Not my thing, but pretty cool.
> 
> There are a few things that are bugging me though.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all these points:
The wires run right over the intake, so im worried about adding any type of fabric near them, if you have a suggestion here, I am open to options!

The wire loom was a last minute thing before a show (if your referring to all of it..LOL) I did what i could in a pinch, not sure how else i would cover a lot of that stuff but again open to suggestions.

The intake has been on my list for quite some time, hell i almost remade it out of copper piping but A that's really expensive and B i have the MAF to worry about. I think powder coating it is my best bet. 

the steering wheel is also on my list, i never liked it for this build and when i can afford a nicer wood one i will replace it 

We have considered the pipe idea for a bit, your like the 100th person to mention it..lol So looks like designs will be changed 

I have to say for someone who isn't into steampunk, you do have a eye for it. 

Thanks all for the compliments!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

evangojason said:


> Well... I said amp before new speakers. When buying an amp or head unit crossovers should be considered. If you bought a head unit with the crossover options you need, then crossovers configurations aren't necessarily a concern for your amp selection which may open up some more options.


Makes sense, ill keep a eye open (prolly why the 80 prs is on my short list.)

@bayer, 
Thanks, we almost went nautical with it but its sorta been done.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> She was all for it and half my car ended up in her living room...LOL


Marry that woman!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Moar pixures!!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> Marry that woman!


LOL i have known her for 16 years, and she just got finished with a messy divorce. Think ill hold off for now


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> Moar pixures!!


Soon sir, soon. It's been so cold here we haven't been able to get anything done. 

For now here is the most recent render:


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

First off, I admire your simple approach to what comes out in the end as a complex arraingment of style and creativity. Second, I am a Scion owner, so I will continue to follow this. Third, as a suggestion on the sub box design, maybe with those "organ pipes" coming off the back you could incorporate some or all of them into a the box as a port to achieve the frequency you need for whatever sub you decide to use... I tend to use a lot of materials and things I have already to do alot of the work I do on my xB, as well. Good job and keep it up!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

bmxscion said:


> First off, I admire your simple approach to what comes out in the end as a complex arraingment of style and creativity. Second, I am a Scion owner, so I will continue to follow this. Third, as a suggestion on the sub box design, maybe with those "organ pipes" coming off the back you could incorporate some or all of them into a the box as a port to achieve the frequency you need for whatever sub you decide to use... I tend to use a lot of materials and things I have already to do alot of the work I do on my xB, as well. Good job and keep it up!


Thanks! sometimes simple is best...lol 

As for the sub i already have the polk dx112 in the box it came with, which is ported to the side. This sub design is literally a giant cover if you will. If i were to build a different box for it it would surely go beyond my understanding ...lol I like the idea tho, we had planned to make the pipes removable for driving around town, and put them on at shows (or just before) 

If anyone wishes to chime in (including you) on how i would build the box to suit that sub, please feel free as like i said it's a bit beyond my understanding.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Plug wires here. Just gotta make sure the set you get can take the amps you need.

Vintage 7mm Yellow 180Âº Universal Cloth Wrapped Spark Plug Kit « Vintage Parts from VintagePartsUSA.com

And stick one of these somewhere

http://www.vintagepartsusa.com/catalog/Horns/Nostalgic-Horns/VPAHRN003/Ooogah-Horn


AAAAoooooooGAH!!!!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

MUGWUMP said:


> Plug wires here. Just gotta make sure the set you get can take the amps you need.
> 
> Vintage 7mm Yellow 180Âº Universal Cloth Wrapped Spark Plug Kit « Vintage Parts from VintagePartsUSA.com
> 
> ...


Been thinking about the horn no worries there. 

Those plug wires are cool but i have the boots that go into the top of the cylinder head, which may not work with these wires. I'm gonna contact them

SO i just re-looked at the pic and other than missing the dust caps that mine have they may actually work tho they are missing the springs my nology wires have. Since mine are coil on plug it may be a bit more diffcult to get those to work. Still gonna call them to make sure they can handle the heat etc.


----------



## Whiskeyface (May 27, 2012)

love it love it looooove it. excellent work


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

nice work very creative! love the doors,very cool.as far the back end maybe some polished copper tubing and some old style faux gauges, with some old pressure valves in the back end,with everything youve done, the back end just needs a little more,sorry dont not criticizing but you did some really cool stuff in here.thanks for sharing.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Whiskyface, 
Thank you! Glad you enjoy it 

jpeezy, 
Thank you! 
We have plans for the back end no worries, and copper tubing has been discussed, we just need to factor in cost. The gauges are also on the list at some point as the back is meant to be more industrial blending into the more refined front. 

Criticism is welcome, as sometimes you cant see the forest through the trees as it were, fresh eyes can help tons.

Thank you everyone, i promise there will be updates soon.


----------



## RobD (Jan 28, 2008)

It is a very, very rare occasion when a car makes me smile. There are a lot of really good, technical builds on here. Some very clean installs. Yours, however, takes a theme and runs with it. I'm not talking a jog, and out and out sprint. It's awesome.

I was going to suggest the tube amp, but was beaten to it already. But seriously, that thing screams for the orange glow of a bunch of tubes in the back.

As for your wiring, consider TechFlex. Techflex - Flexo reMix

Kudos to you and your girlfriend and your excellent execution of your theme.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

RobD said:


> It is a very, very rare occasion when a car makes me smile. There are a lot of really good, technical builds on here. Some very clean installs. Yours, however, takes a theme and runs with it. I'm not talking a jog, and out and out sprint. It's awesome.
> 
> I was going to suggest the tube amp, but was beaten to it already. But seriously, that thing screams for the orange glow of a bunch of tubes in the back.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! 

I tell ya the day I decided to do it, I was very apprehensive. As it came together I was nervous but had faith that at least we liked it. Our first show, the car wasn't even complete and one of the judges said: "Please tell me you do this for a living." When i said nope this was our first go, their jaws dropped. That made me feel humble but also like i had stumbled onto something, and i was right, we won 4 trophies that year and came in second to car that had 5x the money into it because we didn't have rims... (which have been a bane of this build since i started, simply can't afford them right now)
Now i don't really care about trophies, they are nice and show you did something good,but to me what i care about is that other people enjoy the car as much as we do. To that end i feel we have been successful.

Thanks for the link to those techflex, the colors would work perfect!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure what the rims look like now, but is it possible to carry the "riveted metal theme" onto them? I'd imagine picking rims to match the theme might be difficult. What ideas have you had for rims?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

evangojason said:


> Not sure what the rims look like now, but is it possible to carry the "riveted metal theme" onto them? I'd imagine picking rims to match the theme might be difficult. What ideas have you had for rims?


We have been trying to stay on the cheaper side. I want 15" cause i have had 17" once before and sold them due to the ride being well.. ****...lol 

Sad part is i have a set of 17's in the garage but my back says no...LOL

So we have considered the XXR 532 in flat gold:
XXR Wheels: 532 15x8 Flat Gold Rims
Some of the others were from ebay but these really seem to fit the bill. 

I have considered adding rivets to them, but first i have to come up with the money. 100 here and there isnt so bad but 400+ at once (hub spacers,/lugs etc) will hit us pretty hard.

On a side note, i have recently seen the PPI A.12SQ sub and fell in love with it. So there may be a rethinking of the box design


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Really like it. Great work so far. A lack of money only makes you be a little more creative is all. You have the creative and ability part down for sure. 
Will be watching this.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Kellyo77 said:


> Really like it. Great work so far. A lack of money only makes you be a little more creative is all. You have the creative and ability part down for sure.
> Will be watching this.


Thanks! I agree on the creative part, tho the money would make buying small things like screws etc much less stressful...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So i have a question, i still have a Bazooka tube i got a while back (the one scion offered which i got for free from a friend) I think the gain control is a bit screwy but over all ti works. Would it be stupid to use it as say a midbass in the rear to compliment the 12? 

If im being a idiot please say so...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Latest render









Added a fake tube amp to the top with 2 working volt gauges for the amps i will have. 

Building a real tube amp is no easy task so im gonna wanna take my time with that, for now a mock one will have to do


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> So i have a question, i still have a Bazooka tube i got a while back (the one scion offered which i got for free from a friend) I think the gain control is a bit screwy but over all ti works. Would it be stupid to use it as say a midbass in the rear to compliment the 12?
> 
> If im being a idiot please say so...lol


I may be dead wrong but if that bazooka tube is ported and tuned for bass it may be pretty inefficient as a midbass driver. Not to mention you'll probably want your midbass stereo.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> I may be dead wrong but if that bazooka tube is ported and tuned for bass it may be pretty inefficient as a midbass driver. Not to mention you'll probably want your midbass stereo.


That's what i figured. Makes sense now that you spelled it out. Thanks man, appreciate ya adding your wisdom 

I think tomorrow i am gonna disconnect my rear door speakers and see how the setup sounds with just the 12, the 2 front drivers and tweeters.

Forgot to show the back of the new render:


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Way cool


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

WrenchGuy said:


> Way cool


Thanks! 

I was thinking that i may have to rebuild the current floor frame to support the weight of this monster im planning on creating. 

I also realized that since the sub box will be inside this, that i may have to install it outside the car and then somehow maneuver the whole thing with the floor in at once...lol 

Oh the joys of building without building...


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Snow and general laziness killed me today. Th warmest day we have this week is wed and i have a wake to attend that day. So i am gonna try and get something started tomorrow...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> Soon sir, soon. It's been so cold here we haven't been able to get anything done.
> 
> For now here is the most recent render:


This is a start, but here's a crazier suggestion: turn the subwoofer into a tiny, working pipe organ, and build in a giant, working vacuum tube amplifier to run it all


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> This is a start, but here's a crazier suggestion: turn the subwoofer into a tiny, working pipe organ, and build in a giant, working vacuum tube amplifier to run it all


That is quite the suggestion... 

Now the real question:

How? lol 

The sub is 300W rms 500W peak, can i make a 12v TA that will be able to do that or is this more of a smaller amp to just run the pipe organ 

AND

How in the blue hell do i make a working mini pipe organ using the sub...?

Suggestions welcome Hond...lol


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Use aluminum tubing and get some duplicolor copper plate coating, sorry , this install is getting my gears turn in' .ill be checking in on your updates.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Pipe organ just uses air like a flut or a sax , you need a pressurized air supply it gets fed through valves to the corresponding pipe, you would have to see what freq moves most air with sub,then feed the pressurized air to a chamber with a valve for each tube.(lot of work) keep in mind the length and volume of the tube will effect freq. a pipe organ would be better fed by a constant stream of air than a sub oscillating at a certain freq. think of it this way, blow air across the mouth of a bottle the bigger the bottle the deeper the tone.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Was considering that jpeezy, just have to see the cost of 2" aluminum vs 2" pvc.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

jpeezy said:


> Pipe organ just uses air like a flut or a sax , you need a pressurized air supply it gets fed through valves to the corresponding pipe, you would have to see what freq moves most air with sub,then feed the pressurized air to a chamber with a valve for each tube.(lot of work) keep in mind the length and volume of the tube will effect freq. a pipe organ would be better fed by a constant stream of air than a sub oscillating at a certain freq. think of it this way, blow air across the mouth of a bottle the bigger the bottle the deeper the tone.


Yeah i read up on them a bit, it would take a ton of work to put it together and heaven forbid something went wrong. 

Perhaps down the road when i have more money. 

The tube amp isnt out of the question, i just have never built one so i would nee a lot of help.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Or do a band pass and make the ported side output through a bunch of tubes instead of a slot or single large port that would be cool, just have to be careful about port noise.make those bunch of ports look like your pipe organ setup.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

jpeezy said:


> Or do a band pass and make the ported side output through a bunch of tubes instead of a slot or single large port that would be cool, just have to be careful about port noise.make those bunch of ports look like your pipe organ setup.


That is not a bad idea, tho I'm not sure how it would sound...lol

I am still pondering parts etc, choosing techflex is not as easy as i had thought.

On one hand the gold has that flair i like, but at the same time i like the remix green as it more closely resembles the cables used back then.

Maybe ill get both. I also have to get the stuff i need for wire management/distribution, decide on a 4channel, gather the wood i need oh and find the money for all this...lol

On a side note, yesterday as i was shoveling show, i was warming my car up. All windows up in the garage, vol on i think 18, which is not really high for my hu, i could hear Alicia Keys clearly from across my yard...lol. I really need to sound deaden.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I am organizing a meet this spring somewhere near this location: 42.146880, -72.060965 

About 45 minutes from Springfield.

Would love it if you brought the car out. 

What organizations do you compete in?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> I am organizing a meet this spring somewhere near this location: 42.146880, -72.060965
> 
> About 45 minutes from Springfield.
> 
> ...


I actually have never competed in sound comps as i never really had any hope of comparing to people with money and much more knowledge. 

I do mainly smaller shows, i did attend HIN one year but that was before this incarnation. I have a friend egging me to finish before this years HIN show.

I would love to come out, if it's OK since i don't compete with it (yet) if thats cool, feel free to PM me details


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> I actually have never competed in sound comps as i never really had any hope of comparing to people with money and much more knowledge.
> 
> I do mainly smaller shows, i did attend HIN one year but that was before this incarnation. I have a friend egging me to finish before this years HIN show.
> 
> I would love to come out, if it's OK since i don't compete with it (yet) if thats cool, feel free to PM me details


It's just an informal meet and greet. No competition. I am working on the details now. Will let you know.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> It's just an informal meet and greet. No competition. I am working on the details now. Will let you know.


Sounds good, hopefully the car will be closer to complete by then


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jpeezy said:


> Or do a band pass and make the ported side output through a bunch of tubes instead of a slot or single large port that would be cool, just have to be careful about port noise.make those bunch of ports look like your pipe organ setup.


You're following me... I wouldn't usually suggest something like this, but how about a series of subs in increasing diameters [6.5", 8", 10", 12", 15", 18"] packed into a number of different chambers - all of them with port pipes of varying length - each individually amplified... and crossed over so they each play a certain frequency range from, say, 120 Hz on down?

As Dr. Evil would say, it would be "overly-elaborate and exotic"


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> You're following me... I wouldn't usually suggest something like this, but how about a series of subs in increasing diameters [6.5", 8", 10", 12", 15", 18"] packed into a number of different chambers - all of them with port pipes of varying length - each individually amplified... and crossed over so they each play a certain frequency range from, say, 120 Hz on down?
> 
> *As Dr. Evil would say, it would be "overly-elaborate and exotic"*


And about 4 x the internal volume of my car...LOL 

I see what your getting at but besides the sheer cost of the components, im not sure my electrical system wouldn't melt...hahah

Be great at shows tho:
Random person: "How many amps you have?" 
Me: "7"
Random Person: "How many subs?" 
Me: "6" 
Random Person: "what size?" 
Me: "all"


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> And about 4 x the internal volume of my car...LOL
> 
> I see what your getting at but besides the sheer cost of the components, im not sure my electrical system wouldn't melt...hahah
> 
> ...


1. It depends on the airspace requirements for the subs when in a bandpass alignment.

2. You could make up for the enclosures with an _overly-elaborate and exotic_ network of output ports.

3. 
Random Person: "How many subs?" 
You: "6"
Random Person: "what size?" 
You: "all of 'em"


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Hmm things to think on.

For now i have a couple of options:
Keep my current sub/enclosure (polk DXI12)

Attempt to run said sub IB but facing upward if this is even a option altho if the box is over it would that defeat the IB (i think it would but i dunno..lol)

Get a different sub that requires less space and build off that.

hell i even thought about mounting the box with the face down on the floor with a hole cut for the sub ...lol would raise the height but shorten the depth, but thought it would stress the sub...

Also does it matter if the sub is facing away or towards the front seats?

I feel like such a noob asking all this stuff, i used to be so into car audio...lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> Hmm things to think on.
> 
> For now i have a couple of options:
> Keep my current sub/enclosure (polk DXI12)
> ...


Yes, try the sub facing both ways and see which one you like better.
Have you thought about putting it up front somehow?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> Yes, try the sub facing both ways and see which one you like better.
> Have you thought about putting it up front somehow?


It's a 12". Not a whole lot of room up front as it is. If it's at all possible let me know this is what i have for room:









Not a whole lotta space for a 12" up there. Best i could do is a small sub like a 8 but then i have the giant floor in back that looks barren...lol

Ya know if got really really crafty and i could seriously fubar this, i could prolly fit a 8" sub below the oven on the center console:









It's the area under the leather covered part where the ashtray and cig lighter, there's a couple spots under that that i could relocate possibly


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

how much depth if you used the space behind the glove box? Glass into that?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> how much depth if you used the space behind the glove box? Glass into that?


Sorry just saw this response:
If you mean directly behind it? The HVAC unit is there with the cabin filter (similar to the yaris build here)

Below there is some room, but it would cut the foot well down and i have a passenger that's with me 80%of the time. 

Ill snap some better pics tonight to show you what i have for space in various places.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So here are some pics of the space i have in front.

Very small and extremely dirty (sorry bout that damn New England winters)
Space under the glove box:








Center console area: (yes that wire is going away, it was a last min addition and i didn't have time to pull the console again.)








Door side just for the hell of it...lol:









Not a whole lotta room to work up front, which is why i was building behind the front seats. Ideas?


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Really cool build! I'd love to see this one in person.

The box design you have working is epic. Just wanted to say I agree with a 4th order being perfect for your idea. You could even use the "pipe organs" for an external port( I imagine some would be fake and only one or two real ports. Three chambers with the ported side in the middle and the vents in the the front of the box could be colored plexi so you could see all the goodness inside! That would be with adding one more DXI 12. Or two chamber with what you already have.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Steampunk ABC (aperiodic bi-chamber) enclosure...... All externally vented.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

speakerpimp said:


> Really cool build! I'd love to see this one in person.
> 
> The box design you have working is epic. Just wanted to say I agree with a 4th order being perfect for your idea. You could even use the "pipe organs" for an external port( I imagine some would be fake and only one or two real ports. Three chambers with the ported side in the middle and the vents in the the front of the box could be colored plexi so you could see all the goodness inside! That would be with adding one more DXI 12. Or two chamber with what you already have.


I have been reading about this since it was mentioned. With the single 12 for now due to finances, if i were to use the "pipes" for porting how would it affect the enclosure? even WinISD does not have the DX series speaker listed (as i assume they are not considered good subs) plus I'm like a monkey with a ice tray when looking at winiSD...lol

I get the gist but i would need help so i don't fubar my sub...lol



chad said:


> Steampunk ABC (aperiodic bi-chamber) enclosure...... All externally vented.


Chad from a aesthetic standpoint those boxes are beautiful, tho very much beyond my ability. The name does fit oh so well. Perhaps in time i could create one when i have a vehicle that's not a glorified golf cart in size...lol
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
If i can get a different sub I will, those PPI A.12SQ like Bret is using are really nice and if visible will fit the theme as well, so win win. 

In a car like mine where there are no rear seats and just a larger flat wooden surface i would think the bass is "amplified" because of it?

any insight would be very much appreciated.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

What are the maximum dimensions you want to use for the box?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

speakerpimp said:


> What are the maximum dimensions you want to use for the box?


Well i wanted to have the sub be the cent part and have 2 storage boxes on either side, so in it's current state:
22" W x 21 1/2" D x 17" H


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention you have to type in your own t/s parameters into your program.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Im trying but it keeps telling me the Qts, Qms and Qes are incorrect even tho im copying them from the polk site...lol

This is what im using as a guide: http://www.polkaudio.com/products/DXi124

This is the sub i actually have: http://www.polkaudio.com/products/dxi112 (mine has the enclosure but is the single VC style so the one i listed above should be the same speaker used)

problem is: my sub runs at 2ohms, the one they list is 4 ohm, so perhaps i actually have the DVC one in the box, i may have to contact them.

Sigh i can't get this program to accept the T/S parameters... hell im not even sure i am importing the correct ones...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Well i sent a email off to Polk to see if i can get some info on the sub contained in this enclosure. 
Also inquired about a sponsorship...lol (slim chance but ya never know)


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

While i am waiting on a response i redid the design some. It's not complete but i am liking this layout better:









I will be adding the organ pipes but this is where i am at for now 

I know i haven't tore the car apart, and im sorry for that, it's been a rough week, my dad's sister passed, now he's sick, my girl leaves every weekend to be with her son, and the weather has been ****.

Soon my pretties soon


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Got a email back from Polk, and to be honest they really did not answer half my questions:

From a sonic standpoint, using a 4th order band pass is just not practical. The group delay is so great that it would just sound off. We would recommend a sealed or ported box. If you play with the ported style- you can manipulate the box size or port size to increase the output or gain of the woofer without the need for massive power.

I had asked if i could get the full specs on the sub that comes in the DXI112 box, plus some other things and he really just focused on the 4th order bandpass....lol

Sigh, anyone wanna give a go at trying to design a enclosure...lol?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> Sigh, anyone wanna give a go at trying to design a enclosure...lol?


I could doodle the _overly-elaborate and exotic_ five-woofer design I had in mind, but the actual chamber volume and port calculations for it aren't something I could do casually 

Sorry. Good luck, though. Remember: when it comes to subwoofer enclosures: "less is more" - a basic sealed enclosure will take the least effort and probably provide the most satisfaction. You can dress it up to match your theme once the basics are taken care of


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I could doodle the _overly-elaborate and exotic_ five-woofer design I had in mind, but the actual chamber volume and port calculations for it aren't something I could do casually
> 
> Sorry. Good luck, though. Remember: when it comes to subwoofer enclosures: "less is more" - a basic sealed enclosure will take the least effort and probably provide the most satisfaction. You can dress it up to match your theme once the basics are taken care of


I don't think i could fit 5 woofers across my car...lol unless they were 6.5 or 8's

See now i always thought sealed enclosures take more power to run than ported. If not then i would go for sealed as its iirc 10" deep as opposed to 18 3/4" which would make it much easier for me to fab something around it. 

i just wish winISD pro would accept the thiele/small parameters i put it... damn low end subs....lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Updated render, gave it a more industrial look. 









The side pipes may end up being clear for lighting purposes, not sure yet, im still adding stuff but we are almost there in my book...lol


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Ported boxes have just as much delay if not more than a 4th and won't sound bad at all. I've done them with Polk speakers and they kicked ass and didn't blow woofers either. Whomever you talked to is lacking real-world experience IMO.

I don't know how busy I'll be at work today so no promises, but I'll model a box for you and even put it up against a sealed and ported box for comparison!!!

And that box design is SICK!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

A sub project of this nature, creativity, and lunacy......Really requires the influence of Patrick Bateman IMO. 

Hell of a build buddy! Lot of very detailed and caring work has gone and going into this. Budget aside.....Hold that head high! 
You have so much stuff going on......My advice is KISS (keep it simple stupid) for the audio portion! It can be great, but that doesnt mean going nuts! No need to over complicate things....It shouldnt be hard to just enjoy it! 

Glad you brought up Tesla- I use him as an explanation quite often when I explain that brilliance doesnt = business! That guy had any business or marketing sense or enough to bring people like that in.....this world would have been a slightly different place No your strengths and be strong enough to identify them and surround your self with those that compliment. 
Sorry, thats my Telsa (also one of my fav bands rant.....Sadly it has to be used ALL the time! 

As you were


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

speakerpimp said:


> Ported boxes have just as much delay if not more than a 4th and won't sound bad at all. I've done them with Polk speakers and they kicked ass and didn't blow woofers either. Whomever you talked to is lacking real-world experience IMO.
> 
> I don't know how busy I'll be at work today so no promises, but I'll model a box for you and even put it up against a sealed and ported box for comparison!!!
> 
> And that box design is SICK!!!


Yeah it seemed a bit odd to me as well. All i wanted to know is which speaker thy used in that enclosure so i could get the correct parameters...lol

Thanks man, that would be great! I can make cool looking stuff but I am not experienced enough for making practical stuff...LOL

Yeah i have to say this is by far my favorite incarnation of this project! I gotta dig out my router and get some practice in...LOL



rexroadj said:


> A sub project of this nature, creativity, and lunacy......Really requires the influence of Patrick Bateman IMO.
> 
> Hell of a build buddy! Lot of very detailed and caring work has gone and going into this. Budget aside.....Hold that head high!
> You have so much stuff going on......My advice is KISS (keep it simple stupid) for the audio portion! It can be great, but that doesnt mean going nuts! No need to over complicate things....It shouldnt be hard to just enjoy it!
> ...


I have heard the name before but I am ashamed to say I am unaware of who Mr. Bateman is  He clearly is highly regarded here tho, so time to do some research!

I agree on the KISS theory, i am looking to keep it within reason, i'll be honest those DXI 6.5 component's i have really made a huge difference in overall sound quality. The tweeters were bit bright (not super harsh) but i knocked down the eq a touch and they sound pretty good now. 

I want the car to still retain some of the more elegant side in the audio aspect, with the sub being the real POP in the while thing. 

Tesla was amazing, and he inspired me to create a Steampunk prop gun called the T.V.S.C. (Twin Voltaic Steam Cannon) essentially a gun that super heated steam by way of twin tesla coils:



























Thanks again guys!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Now throw some milk in that ***** and sell it to starbucks for quicker latte's! Money problems solved  LOL! Its cool looking, thats for sure!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> Now throw some milk in that ***** and sell it to starbucks for quicker latte's! Money problems solved  LOL! Its cool looking, thats for sure!


LMFAO!! I'll get right on that! 

Actually i wish i could but sadly the gun took a tumble awhile back and well has been re purposed fora new gun project. That was a sad day, but we must move on!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

I just saw who Patrick Bateman is and holy crap you were not kidding!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> I just saw who Patrick Bateman is and holy crap you were not kidding!


I consider him the Doc Brown of car audio (back to the future) LOL....I dont know him or anything but read his stuff religiously.....I always leave with a headache trying to comprehend everything but come away with such a more open thinking to things! Wish I had the knowledge and ability to study/absorb like him and a few others on here.....at least I get to read about it 

Just sayin' you could do some pretty cool "looks' with a larger tapped horn design.....I would love to see him design a Dr. Suess style car :laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> LMFAO!! I'll get right on that!
> 
> Actually i wish i could but sadly the gun took a tumble awhile back and well has been re purposed fora new gun project. That was a sad day, but we must move on!


Hmmmmm ok, so maybe a gun that shoots deadner......it could warm it up a little and WHAMO! Way cooler then my hvlp quad turbine setup.....


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> Hmmmmm ok, so maybe a gun that shoots deadner......it could warm it up a little and WHAMO! Way cooler then my hvlp quad turbine setup.....


Haha that would be awesome:
"Standback sir whilst i quiet your ride!"


I actually live about 6 mins form Dr. Seuss's house. Pretty cool growing up 

So i recently (like 10 mins ago) stumbled upon the Panasonic Bottlehead...
WHY did i have to see this head unit?? Seriously it's made for this build! The 700+ price tag however makes it nearly impossible to afford  

Dammit all tho it has given me a idea. I think i am gonna sell my pioneer dvd unit, buy a single din something or other, relocate it to lower in the center console and create a old time radio cover for the double din opening (or make it cover the single din... hmmmm)


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Post a WTB add in the classifieds. Maybe someone has one to offload?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> Post a WTB add in the classifieds. Maybe someone has one to offload?


I would but that's way too expensive for me. Just one of those "wish i could" things.

Someday maybe but for now i will figure something out.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Still alive, been crappy here, and we have been busy with other stuff. Been trying to figure out how im gonna afford to sound deaden the car since that stuff is stupid expensive. I may end up selling my new PS3 i won to afford it, also thanks to rex i found a sweet deal on a Boston GT-275 for the front stage.

Really considering selling my Pioneer dvd unit and getting some thing not as pricy but with better eq etc 
Once i have considered:
Kenwood BT952U 
Sony CDXGT660UP
Pioneer 80prs
Thoughts?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i've never used it but people swear by alpha damp and its ability to do more with less so that might help for deadening... if i were you i'd find something to do soon while you get ready for that blizzard you are about to get on Friday....


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah totally not looking forward to the blizzard, hopefully like all other hyped up storm it wont be that bad. 

I'll look into alpha damp as a option. I know i sound cheap, but our budget is really tight and this is honestly the only thing keeping me from going insane. 

Had a guy offer to trade me his Alpine CDA-9885 w/ipod controller + cash for my dvd unit. Debating it, said he cant do it till after the 14th but to keep it up for sale till then. It's a nice unit with a lot of adjustments but im wary of the glide touch, face motor failing and the lack of any USB inputs. 

Hopefully someone will buy mine so i can get something newer and put some towards dampening.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Have you looked into the MiniDSP units? 

They by far offer the cheapest processing options on the market.

Plus you can get them as just a board with no case so I'm sure you could come with some cool ass steam punk design to encase the goods.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> Have you looked into the MiniDSP units?
> 
> They by far offer the cheapest processing options on the market.
> 
> Plus you can get them as just a board with no case so I'm sure you could come with some cool ass steam punk design to encase the goods.


I have actually, its a nice little unit and if all goes well cash wise i may go that route with a more simple cd player. 

I agree i could make a neat little box for it


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

This is really awesome. I am also a Tesla fanatic and one of my projects in the (hopefully) not too distant future will be a vintage/steampunk styled valve tube Tesla coil.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fetus said:


> This is really awesome. I am also a Tesla fanatic and one of my projects in the (hopefully) not too distant future will be a vintage/steampunk styled valve tube Tesla coil.


Thanks!

That sounds awesome! Would love to see it when you get it finished 

I have a few friends form Australia who are huge into Steampunk. One even runs a store


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Got a odd question, could i take a piece of thin copper sheeting and attach it to the top of my Alpine amp's heatsink? Basically cover it in copper in the same shape? Would this affect cooling or cause interference?

Picture 1 of 4 for Alpine MRP-M500


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

SciPunk said:


> I just saw who Patrick Bateman is and holy crap you were not kidding!


Patrick is the Noob who uses an abacus and slide-rule to design 37'th order bandpass designs, right?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Got a odd question, could i take a piece of thin copper sheeting and attach it to the top of my Alpine amp's heatsink? Basically cover it in copper in the same shape? Would this affect cooling or cause interference?
> 
> Picture 1 of 4 for Alpine MRP-M500


Copper transfers heat very well. I doubt it would insulate the heat sink unless it does make a tight fit. I say go for it!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

D-Bass said:


> Patrick is the Noob who uses an abacus and slide-rule to design 37'th order bandpass designs, right?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Fricasseekid said:


> Copper transfers heat very well. I doubt it would insulate the heat sink unless it does make a tight fit. I say go for it!


Sounds good, gonna give it a go


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> You're following me... I wouldn't usually suggest something like this, but how about a series of subs in increasing diameters [6.5", 8", 10", 12", 15", 18"] packed into a number of different chambers - all of them with port pipes of varying length - each individually amplified... and crossed over so they each play a certain frequency range from, say, 120 Hz on down?
> 
> As Dr. Evil would say, it would be "overly-elaborate and exotic"


I wanted to elaborate on this. I started "doodling" a design for this enclosure, but my sketch was quickly overrun with ports 

This is going to be complicated, but you're a smart bunch of guys. 

*Stay with me, people:*

_Six woofers. Six custom electronic bandpass filters. Six quasi eighth-order series-tuned dual reflex bandpass enclosures:_










We're at 12 output ports, so far. Now then, because each of these six woofers has both a front and a rear enclosure, we have 12 total airspaces to deal with...

The six front airspaces are coupled together via ports of varying length and diameter. 1-2-3-4-5-6 - AND - 1 is directly connected to chamber 3; to chamber 4, to chamber 5; and to chamber 6. Chamber 2 is directly connected to chamber 4; to chamber 5; and to chamber 6... and so on.

_Each chamber is directly ported to not only the chambers on either side(s) of it, but also to all non-adjacent chambers. The same applies to the rear chambers of the woofers [chambers 7-12]._

Yes, I am crazy... but in a good way - this sort of way.

DISCUSS!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I wanted to elaborate on this. I started "doodling" a design for this enclosure, but my sketch was quickly overrun with ports
> 
> This is going to be complicated, but you're a smart bunch of guys.
> 
> ...


Head asplode... O-o I seriously think you broke my brain just now... this is so far past my level of knowledge... and budget...and available space...LOL 

Sounds like something i would try. Please people discuss!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> I wanted to elaborate on this. I started "doodling" a design for this enclosure, but my sketch was quickly overrun with ports
> 
> This is going to be complicated, but you're a smart bunch of guys.
> 
> ...





SciPunk said:


> Head asplode... O-o I seriously think you broke my brain just now... this is so far past my level of knowledge... and budget...and available space...LOL
> 
> Sounds like something i would try. Please people discuss!


I'm counting 48 ports so far! 6 output ports on the front chambers, 6 output ports on the rear chambers, 6 internal ports, and 15 ports connecting each grouping of both the front and the back chambers!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I'm counting 48 ports so far! 6 output ports on the front chambers, 6 output ports on the rear chambers, 6 internal ports, and 15 ports connecting each grouping of both the front and the back chambers!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd need a diagram; can't figure out how they're connected.

Also, why not just build a tapped horn?

Subwoofers are hugely limited by how much air can move through the port; a tapped horn basically turns the entire sub into the port. This is one of the reasons they're so loud and efficient. (Lower port losses because the whole box is basically a port.)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Hondaudio...Loudspeaker enclosure calculating with Thiele Small parameter


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Patrick......I hope you do not misread.....I meant the Doc Brown thing as a HUGE compliment! (really enjoyed your addition to the "magic bus" thread....)


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'd need a diagram; can't figure out how they're connected.
> 
> Also, why not just build a tapped horn?
> 
> Subwoofers are hugely limited by how much air can move through the port; a tapped horn basically turns the entire sub into the port. This is one of the reasons they're so loud and efficient. (Lower port losses because the whole box is basically a port.)


I was just suggesting a crazy design for a subwoofer that looked like a pipe organ


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'd need a diagram; can't figure out how they're connected.
> 
> Also, why not just build a tapped horn?
> 
> Subwoofers are hugely limited by how much air can move through the port; a tapped horn basically turns the entire sub into the port. This is one of the reasons they're so loud and efficient. (Lower port losses because the whole box is basically a port.)


Mr . Bateman, your mind astounds me. The way you approach things is amazing  Thank you for visiting the thread.
Could you explain a tapped horn or point me in the right direction?



thehatedguy said:


> Hondaudio...Loudspeaker enclosure calculating with Thiele Small parameter


Great link ty for this!



rexroadj said:


> Patrick......I hope you do not misread.....I meant the Doc Brown thing as a HUGE compliment! (really enjoyed your addition to the "magic bus" thread....)


I am sure he took no offense, he is too busy building awesome stuff!...lol 



HondAudio said:


> I was just suggesting a crazy design for a subwoofer that looked like a pipe organ


Hond your idea is insane, in a good way 

O_O so many big names in this thread ...

Never thought it would garner this much attention...lol

Anywho here we are mid blizzard and tbh im not impressed yet... it's cold and windy, with some snow, i call this Friday. 

Been thinking about a slight redesign, using sealed dimensions which will drop the depth to 10" give or take, then laying it on it's back so the whole thing is only about 12" high. This leaves me tons more room to do stuff. Just gotta figure out if it's possible with my current sub or if i need a different one 

Still looking into head units, got my 2channel amp picked out for the fronts, figuring out deadening costs etc. 

Had some really cool ideas (In my head) about brass and plexi front mid bass enclosures in the doors. I'll see if i ca render something up tonight.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

What if you did some bass ports or midbass horns that looked like Victorian era gramophone? 
http://www.creativelydifferentblinds.com/BlindImages/1683.jpg

It would be a lot easier to incorporate than the pipe organ idea and could be completely functional as well.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup! This storm thus far is what we up here call a western MA grade fake storm! LOL!!!!!! You know were screwed in the morning when we pop up the blinds! Hahahaha......Although it wouldnt be the first time there was a BLIZZARD that fizzled via the media! 

BE safe either way! 
Love the horn idea....I wouldnt want any part of building it cause I suck at it, but it would be SUPER COOL and clearly its effective!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> What if you did some bass ports or midbass horns that looked like Victorian era gramophone?
> http://www.creativelydifferentblinds.com/BlindImages/1683.jpg
> 
> It would be a lot easier to incorporate than the pipe organ idea and could be completely functional as well.


We originally wasted to add gramophone horns to the back but were unsure how to make them totally functional. I would think they are going to amplify and sound coming through, however would midbass horns behind the rear seats where the sub is get canceled or overwhelmed or will they be more a show thing for when the hatch is open?



rexroadj said:


> Yup! This storm thus far is what we up here call a western MA grade fake storm! LOL!!!!!! You know were screwed in the morning when we pop up the blinds! Hahahaha......Although it wouldnt be the first time there was a BLIZZARD that fizzled via the media!
> 
> BE safe either way!
> Love the horn idea....I wouldnt want any part of building it cause I suck at it, but it would be SUPER COOL and clearly its effective!


Yeah so far its been meh. If it does decide to dump we are prepared with food/smokes...lol


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> We originally wasted to add gramophone horns to the back but were unsure how to make them totally functional. I would think they are going to amplify and sound coming through, however would midbass horns behind the rear seats where the sub is get canceled or overwhelmed or will they be more a show thing for when the hatch is open?


I don't think sub horns are feasible in your install. Just ask Mr. Bateman how big some of the subwoofer taped horn designs he's made are. But maybe you could build a standard ported sub woofer and but some huge ostentatious gramophone flares on the end of the ports. I'm sure this could be done without effecting the response too much. 
Functional midbass horns may be a possibility. A really cool possibility! 
And as long as you run each speaker in its respective passband and pay attention to your crossover slopes your shouldn't have any cancellation or phase issues. Not any more than what people deal with in a standard SQ install.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wanted to show you a alternate version ive been working on. 









The front would house the amp/amps , the purple represents clear tubes with UV lighting. 
The amp housing would have 3 UV cooling fans.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Been looking at my door panels a bit more, the speaker location has a quater moon shape behind the grill blocking it. I think the grill is offset to the actual speaker location. 









Im gonna wait till the snow has cleared some and then take a look at the position and see if that blockage is removable without destroying the panel. If not i am gonna figure out how to remount the speaker into the door card. 

Maybe some 8's are in my future...lol


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Fricasseekid said:


> What if you did some bass ports or midbass horns that looked like Victorian era gramophone?
> http://www.creativelydifferentblinds.com/BlindImages/1683.jpg
> 
> It would be a lot easier to incorporate than the pipe organ idea and could be completely functional as well.


As soon as I saw the picture of the gramophone - and because you're talking about bass - I thought of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydVp-2B8qlw&t=46


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> As soon as I saw the picture of the gramophone - and because you're talking about bass - I thought of this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydVp-2B8qlw&t=46


LMAO!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> _Six woofers. Six custom electronic bandpass filters. Six quasi eighth-order series-tuned dual reflex bandpass enclosures:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HondAudio said:


> I'm counting 48 ports so far! 6 output ports on the front chambers, 6 output ports on the rear chambers, 6 internal ports, and 15 ports connecting each grouping of both the front and the back chambers!





Patrick Bateman said:


> I'd need a diagram; can't figure out how they're connected.
> 
> Also, why not just build a tapped horn?
> 
> Subwoofers are hugely limited by how much air can move through the port; a tapped horn basically turns the entire sub into the port. This is one of the reasons they're so loud and efficient. (Lower port losses because the whole box is basically a port.)





HondAudio said:


> I was just suggesting a crazy design for a subwoofer that looked like a pipe organ


You wanted diagrams? I've got diagrams...










In the image above, you can see the six drivers of increasing diameters, and their front and rear chambers. The ports I was drawing quickly became crowded, so I made this diagram, which makes the port connections easier to follow:










As you can see, each of the six chambers would be connected directly connected to all of the others. What I diagrammed would be doubled, because the six chambers [the squares] only represent one side of the drivers [in front of or behind - six woofers; twelve chambers]. The front and back sides of the drivers would also be connected by ports internal to each driver cabinet.

The only output from the entire system to the interior of your car [or home] would be the twelve ports - shown as the small black circles inside the squares.

My _overly-elaborate and exotic idea_ is that when a particular woofer would play within its passband, the pressure generated on the front and the back sides of the cone would reverberate through all of the chambers and connecting passageways, and pass to the listening space through the twelve output ports. My wild notion is that the passageways and chambers would amplify the pressure generated from the drivers and it would emerge from the twelve main ports at varying frequencies and amplitudes - a pipe organ!*

* _I have no idea how good or bad this would actually sound from a musical standpoint - I've gone way past that!_


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> As soon as I saw the picture of the gramophone - and because you're talking about bass - I thought of this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydVp-2B8qlw&t=46


LMAO!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> You wanted diagrams? I've got diagrams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now calculate the airspace in each chamber and the length and diameter of each port for its respective tuning frequency. Then this man can get to work on it! 

Oh yeah and don't forget to recommend which speakers will be best suited for each respective passband and what those crossover settings should be. I imagine each chamber will need very specific criteria for FS, VAS, & QTS. And don't forget to watch your port velocities and group delay!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> You wanted diagrams? I've got diagrams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O









Um ... help....lol


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Fricasseekid said:


> Now calculate the airspace in each chamber and the length and diameter of each port for its respective tuning frequency. Then this man can get to work on it!
> 
> Oh yeah and don't forget to recommend which speakers will be best suited for each respective passband and what those crossover settings should be. I imagine each chamber will need very specific criteria for FS, VAS, & QTS. And don't forget to watch your port velocities and group delay!


Yes, all that, too! 

For convenience, one should choose a speaker manufacturer that makes 6.5" to 18" woofers within the same product line - similar specifications, and matching appearances, too! Even though the woofers will be sealed up inside the boxes, _looks are everything_ 

If somebody could program a calculator for all this, that would be super!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You aren't getting midbass horns in a car...just too big. And with horns, the larer the speaker, the shorter the horn would be. I will try to find a couple of pictures of a 15" loaded 3/16th sized 80 hertz front horn in the back seat of my old Accord from where I was taking them home from the shop.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Picked up a new HU, will install it tomorrow as i sold my DVD 

Pic's soon.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice what did you pick up?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

I know this may bring a flame war...lol 

Sony MEX-BT3100P it has everything i need and some things i figured why not and for the price i am gonna give it a go. I wanna see if Sony truly has revamped themselves.
Only has 2 pre outs but im only running sub an front passives. 

Plus i got hosed on my ps3 deal so i used my BB credit card, the price was about the same everywhere. If i don't like it will go back and ill use the cash from the dvd sale to find a different one. (was gonna use it to get my boston GT-275 amp)


Here's a link to the specs:
Sony MEX-BT3100P CD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> I know this may bring a flame war...lol
> 
> Sony MEX-BT3100P it has everything i need and some things i figured why not and for the price i am gonna give it a go. I wanna see if Sony truly has revamped themselves.
> Only has 2 pre outs but im only running sub an front passives.
> ...



????? Oh, I thought you already purchased the BA amp? Your "tweeter" issues are not going to change (likely) with this, just an fyi. 
However, once you get some juice into everything.....you'll be good to go!

I think you'll like the sony unit. There making great strides the last couple years. Complete 180.....prices are very very good vs. performance!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> ????? Oh, I thought you already purchased the BA amp? Your "tweeter" issues are not going to change (likely) with this, just an fyi.
> However, once you get some juice into everything.....you'll be good to go!
> 
> I think you'll like the sony unit. There making great strides the last couple years. Complete 180.....prices are very very good vs. performance!


Nope as soon as i get the cash from the sale, ill be ordering it  needed to sell some things is all. It's on the list!

Ill have some pics up soon


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Sony is installed, the audio already sounds better, tho i still gotta fidget with it some. 









Pardon the dust im not in show mode yet so the car is still filthy, no instal pics as its a basic install, nothing fancy  

I am gonna rework the wood trim to cover the gaps and make it all one piece. Should be starting on that soon.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

still looks pretty nice


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

quietfly said:


> still looks pretty nice


Thanks! It's in rough shape, it fell off a couple times before and now has a glue mark that the flash hid. I'm gonna template it tomorrow and figure out how i want to remake it. The original was made from balsa wood to ave money and ease of bending. 

Deciding on my front amp now, either the GT-275 from Boston or the JL 300/2 from the classifieds. 
I think the Boston has more xover possibilities and is a better value as it comes with a wiring kit for 99, but the JL just is gorgeous and still a steal. 

I am in no rush really, right now i have to figure out what Sony means by HPF and LPF slopes with their 1,2,3 setting... its rather vague...lol

Also gotta still rout and install the BT mic which i forgot to do...lol


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

panny tube would be real nice in that spot and kinda fit the theme


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

abusiveDAD said:


> panny tube would be real nice in that spot and kinda fit the theme


Agreed totally, but its way way outta my price range


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Agreed totally, but its way way outta my price range


We need to raise some money for you! 
This project needs a panny bottle head so bad that I'd be willing to donate a $20 or two for it! Find some others that will donate to the charity and I'm in! Swear!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> We need to raise some money for you!
> This project needs a panny bottle head so bad that I'd be willing to donate a $20 or two for it! Find some others that will donate to the charity and I'm in! Swear!


I am far too humble for asking for money but if people really want to see a panny bottle head in here, i will accept it  

With it's current price range were looking at either 80-90 $10 donations or 40 or so $20 O_O

Theres one on ebay right now with a $899 bo its a world wide version with remote and trim ring:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330824805335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have seen them as low as 500 from here, and one sold on the bay for 610 a month ago. Problem is they not abundant


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking over the panny, i noticed it lacks sub outs, how would i run my sub?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that H/u is taking away from your over all theme. I bet you could mod it a bit.
I agree with others that the panny would be perfect in terms of looks but realize it is out of your budget.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Looking over the panny, i noticed it lacks sub outs, how would i run my sub?


Just use an amp with a low pass crossover. Or if you plan on using any DSP it won't matter.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> I think that H/u is taking away from your over all theme. I bet you could mod it a bit.
> I agree with others that the panny would be perfect in terms of looks but realize it is out of your budget.


I agree with you, its a great little unit but it lacks a certain feel. If i decide to keep it which i am debating atm, i will figure something out for it 



Fricasseekid said:


> Just use an amp with a low pass crossover. Or if you plan on using any DSP it won't matter.


Was planning on using a Mini DSP which will be well in my budget. 

I have been scanning the bay for a more suitable head unit looks wise and sadly they are all rather pricy, even the alpines will look out of place. Basically anything that has a brushed metal look or the like is way up there. 

If anyone has suggestions I'm open , I really only need USB and BT since my father is getting very old and i never can hear my phone while driving. Don't want to miss a important call. 

I did render a new trim cover last night, it looks much better than what i have now, maybe i can make it stick out a bit more and just hide the rado behind some colored plexi or mirror plexi.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Been looking at doubledins again as they really do fit that space nicely. 

Considering the Clarion CX501 
Clarion CX501 CD receiver at Crutchfield.com

or the newly released Kenwood DX300U 
Kenwood DPX300U Double DIN Car Stereos - Sonic Electronix

Both have a look i like. Both are in my price range, if i return the Sony which isn't growing on me looks wise like i thought it would... sounds good tho. 

Thoughts (i even considered a JVC with 24bit burr brown DAC but its kinda ugly:
JVC KW-HDR720 CD receiver at Crutchfield.com

Thoughts?


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

ome new i havent seen so far looks great though


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I think for your build the JVC looks the best. 

If I were you I'd just go with a cheapy unit and save for the one unit that really fits the build.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> If I were you I'd just go with a cheapy unit and save for the one unit that really fits the build.


X2. Dont squeeze by on one piece just to squeeze by again on another. Get out and play with as many DD units as you possibly can! Do a check list of everything you want from one and then, based on your budget, start narrowing down the field.......then you can shop  
Your setup works now, its not exactly show off season round here, you dont have the budget you would prefer to have at this moment, so......................


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

HA! I love it, if I ever get a hold of a 70s or 80s full size van Im gonna do a steampunk theme. Im glad to see someone thinking like minded. It looks well done and fun.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

cyrusthevirus23 said:


> ome new i havent seen so far looks great though


Thanks! 



Fricasseekid said:


> I think for your build the JVC looks the best.
> 
> If I were you I'd just go with a cheapy unit and save for the one unit that really fits the build.


The JVC specs wise looks great just not sure on the layout, tho i could make it more steamy. Cheapest i found it was $139

I did toss a bid on the clarion last night, its really cheap atm and i didn't put a high bid on it, if i win it it would fit the bill while i save. 



rexroadj said:


> X2. Dont squeeze by on one piece just to squeeze by again on another. Get out and play with as many DD units as you possibly can! Do a check list of everything you want from one and then, based on your budget, start narrowing down the field.......then you can shop
> Your setup works now, its not exactly show off season round here, you dont have the budget you would prefer to have at this moment, so......................


I know man you must be tired of saying this to me...lol I am so terrible when it comes to adding stuff. I get over excited and jump the gun. I'm not saying i hate the Sony. It's just gonna take more work to make it really fit the theme.



cruzinbill said:


> HA! I love it, if I ever get a hold of a 70s or 80s full size van Im gonna do a steampunk theme. Im glad to see someone thinking like minded. It looks well done and fun.


Thanks man! A van would be awesome! The sheer room you have to play with alone... oh to have room...lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok i am alive guys, just been sick and now the girl is sick so its been a hell week. I ordered the JVC unit as it turned out my Sony was faulty and i found the JVC for 100 off retail. 

It just came in today but i can't install it yet cause like a idiot when i sold the pioneer i sod it with the damn scion xa brackets...lol I should have a pair coming next week. So i got time to plan some more. Pics soon


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you are better. Crap is definitely going around. Had the nose/lung version last weekend. Everyone here in Virginia has had something the last few weeks. Hope GF gets better quick. Now quit your bitching and get back to work! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

MattB101 said:


> Glad you are better. Crap is definitely going around. Had the nose/lung version last weekend. Everyone here in Virginia has had something the last few weeks. Hope GF gets better quick. Now quit your bitching and get back to work!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


HAHA will do man, i had the stomach version... ugh. non the less ill be getting started tomorrow.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So while i have no pics yet, i wanna give a small review of this JVC. First off the quality of the unit it's self is really good. It's doesn't feel cheap. The wiring harness is not only labeled well, but the wires you may not use are soldered and heat-shrunk over in case you want to use them which to me shows a slightly higher level of attention to detail. 

One feature i noticed on the wiring diagram is that if you happen to mis-wire a speaker or another wire, the unit will display a message telling you it's not wired right and you will have to reset it, but it's nice to know that you wont troubleshoot other issues when its the wiring. 

Bad side:
The remote is probably the smallest thing i have ever seen, about the size of my scion alarm fob...lol. If ya lose thing thing forget it...lol
Thats all for now , ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Sony is installed, the audio already sounds better, tho i still gotta fidget with it some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should really do a wood pocket, I think it would flow better


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> Should really do a wood pocket, I think it would flow better


X2!!


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

X3. Never enough storage, if it's done right and you got that part down. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

I would guys if i still had the sony, but since it was faulty i returned it and got a double din JVC instead. 

I agree there is never enough storage. I have other plans so no worries.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Wish I was closer..........we need to discuss wood finish work


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> Wish I was closer..........we need to discuss wood finish work


As in i need tips or just discuss...lol I realize im no carpenter but i think i do alright considering what i have...lol Always could use advice etc  I am still learning the finishing side so yeah i could use some help...lol

Salem isn't that far , prolly around 2 hrs away. I drive farther than that for shows...lol

Next time im heading up that way for stuff ill pm ya!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Here are the pics of the radio:
Box








whats included:








Front:








Back:








Worlds smallest remote...:









Ill get more pics once i start installing it.


----------



## Aaron95867 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sick build! I too am pushing my sub with an MRP-M500. For the money their value as a "low-end" amp is incredible.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've read through this thread a couple of times at work but never had time to post a reply. Glad that I finally have a minute at home for this.

Freaking LOVE your build and the style of your car!!!!!!!!! I'm a HUGE fan of the Steampunk style and am actually re-vamping my house with that very theme. My MECA/IASCA comp car is also a 1st gen xB so I have a bit of extra appreciation for what you have done. Keep up the great work and I look forward to seeing how this vehicle evolves over time. Hope that you'll keep this thread updated as you move forward with it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> As in i need tips or just discuss...lol I realize im no carpenter but i think i do alright considering what i have...lol Always could use advice etc  I am still learning the finishing side so yeah i could use some help...lol
> 
> Salem isn't that far , prolly around 2 hrs away. I drive farther than that for shows...lol
> 
> Next time im heading up that way for stuff ill pm ya!


FYI-I'm in Stratham (next to Portsmouth
I am not a carpenter by any stretch.....(pretty terrible actually)....I was referring to the actual finish work. I have had a historic restoration (home/furniture) company for about 12yrs now. Wood finish/refinish is kinda my schtick


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Boostedrex said:


> I've read through this thread a couple of times at work but never had time to post a reply. Glad that I finally have a minute at home for this.
> 
> Freaking LOVE your build and the style of your car!!!!!!!!! I'm a HUGE fan of the Steampunk style and am actually re-vamping my house with that very theme. My MECA/IASCA comp car is also a 1st gen xB so I have a bit of extra appreciation for what you have done. Keep up the great work and I look forward to seeing how this vehicle evolves over time. Hope that you'll keep this thread updated as you move forward with it.


Boosted, 
Thanks man! I still get amazed at the amount of people that love this car. I would love to re-do the house over but it's outta budget...lol 
A fellow Scion owner see, awesome! I will have to check it out  
We will keep this updated as we progress, with warmer weather getting closer we should be moving forward soon 



rexroadj said:


> FYI-I'm in Stratham (next to Portsmouth
> I am not a carpenter by any stretch.....(pretty terrible actually)....I was referring to the actual finish work. I have had a historic restoration (home/furniture) company for about 12yrs now. Wood finish/refinish is kinda my schtick


Well then you sir have my attention...LOL Had no idea man! Yes i would like any advice /tips etc you can give 

I will have to see how far that is, I am sure that's not too bad of a drive, besides we have a beer to share


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Aaron95867 said:


> Sick build! I too am pushing my sub with an MRP-M500. For the money their value as a "low-end" amp is incredible.


Thanks!
Totally agree, this little am has surprised me! I got it as a open box for a steal and am not regretting it!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

SciPunk said:


> Boosted,
> Thanks man! I still get amazed at the amount of people that love this car. I would love to re-do the house over but it's outta budget...lol
> A fellow Scion owner see, awesome! I will have to check it out
> We will keep this updated as we progress, with warmer weather getting closer we should be moving forward soon


The car is very tastefully done. Hard not to appreciate something like that. Doing the house renno for us would be out of budget, but the majority of it will be DIY. Thankfully I have the skill set required to make enough of the touches I want to add. LOL! Otherwise I would need $10-15K per room to get the effect I'm going for.

As for checking out my car, you'd have to come out to Cali to do that. I'm not posting a build log of any sort on here. I like to keep people guessing when I get judged at shows, so I haven't posted a build log on here since 2008/2009. And I deleted that thread already I think. But I can always email you some pics if you'd like to see what's going on with it.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Boostedrex said:


> The car is very tastefully done. Hard not to appreciate something like that. Doing the house renno for us would be out of budget, but the majority of it will be DIY. Thankfully I have the skill set required to make enough of the touches I want to add. LOL! Otherwise I would need $10-15K per room to get the effect I'm going for.
> 
> As for checking out my car, you'd have to come out to Cali to do that. I'm not posting a build log of any sort on here. I like to keep people guessing when I get judged at shows, so I haven't posted a build log on here since 2008/2009. And I deleted that thread already I think. But I can always email you some pics if you'd like to see what's going on with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, we have tried to with quality over quantity, which has worked out. Mind you the car isn't perfect and over the lst year someone keyed my hatch and i managed to hit something in the road and destroy my front lip which needs to be repaired. It also managed to crack the drivers side bumper upper mounting point by the fender so the bumper has to be replaced as well.

Send me some pics be nice to see what your up to 

Oh heres pics of the damage :
Hatch









Lip


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ouch!! The keying part is not cool.  the front lip would be an easy fiberglass repair though. Nothing you can't knock out if you try. U.S. Composites, Inc. - Fiberglass , Epoxy , Composites, Carbon Fiber is your friend.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok gotta couple questions. I got a new pair of sail panels coming this weekend. I think i am just gonna widen the hole on them and place the tweeters in there so that they don't have a grill covering them (they have their own metal ones anyway). Will this be ok or should i look for a different spot. 

Second question: WTH is Q factor? the new head unit has it and it seems to do with width but im not sure how to set it?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Q factor usually refers to EQ. A low Q number is wide and affects a broad spectrum of frequencies at once. A high Q number would be narrow and more "pin point" in terms of frequencies affected with EQ adjustments. So:

150Hz is your EQ point. With a Q of 1 any adjustment you make would adjust 50-300Hz along with the desired 150Hz point. Think of it like a line. You raise the middle and the raises the line on either side of that point as well right? Now 150Hz with a Q of 5 would look like a sharp peak instead of a mellow hill. Let's say that only 100-200Hz would be affected as you adjust the 150Hz point. 

Those numbers are just approximations and are not spot on accurate, but I wanted to give you an idea of what I was getting at. Sorry for the novel of a response. 

Of course that is just the commonly used definition of Q factor. If your head unit is using it in a different manner then what I just typed means nothing. LOL!!!!!!

As for the tweeters... What tweeters are they? And what are your goals for them that has you thinking about going in the sail panels? First set up goals for what you want out of the drivers you're using, then figure out how to install them to reach those goals. Looking at locations before figuring out your goals will end up in multiple installs instead of planning first then executing.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Boostedrex said:


> Q factor usually refers to EQ. A low Q number is wide and affects a broad spectrum of frequencies at once. A high Q number would be narrow and more "pin point" in terms of frequencies affected with EQ adjustments. So:
> 
> 150Hz is your EQ point. With a Q of 1 any adjustment you make would adjust 50-300Hz along with the desired 150Hz point. Think of it like a line. You raise the middle and the raises the line on either side of that point as well right? Now 150Hz with a Q of 5 would look like a sharp peak instead of a mellow hill. Let's say that only 100-200Hz would be affected as you adjust the 150Hz point.
> 
> ...


Ok , so the JVC uses it like this:
Tone Frequency Level Q
Bass | 60, 80, 100, 200 Hz | +/- 12 dB (-6 to +6) | 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 2.0

Midrange | 0.5, 1.0, 1.5, 2.5 kHz | +/- 12 dB (-6 to +6) | 0.75, 1.0, 1.25

 Treble | 10, 12.5, 15.0, 17.5 khz| +/- 12 dB (-6 to +6) | Fixed 

Ideas of where i would set them?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Keying a car is such a ***** move. Even to a sworn enemy.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> Keying a car is such a ***** move. Even to a sworn enemy.


Agreed, it happened after we left out car club and posted that we had big stuff coming our way for the car. Sadly for whoever did it all they did was give me 1500 bucks....lol idiots.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

SciPunk said:


> Ok , so the JVC uses it like this:
> Tone Frequency Level Q
> Bass | 60, 80, 100, 200 Hz | +/- 12 dB (-6 to +6) | 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 2.0
> 
> ...


Honestly, it depends. Start tweaking and go with what makes the best improvements. I will tell you one thing I learned years ago in regards to EQ adjustments that is true 100% of the time in my experience. 

"If you want things to sound better, make EQ cuts. If you want things to sound different then boost the EQ."


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Boostedrex said:


> Honestly, it depends. Start tweaking and go with what makes the best improvements. I will tell you one thing I learned years ago in regards to EQ adjustments that is true 100% of the time in my experience.
> 
> "If you want things to sound better, make EQ cuts. If you want things to sound different then boost the EQ."


Ya know i tried it... and honestly i cannot for the life of me tell a difference...lol

Also had to put the sub to +8 to even really feel it. I gotta mess with the settings on the amp, gain might be too low now.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Any updates? Your car is just AMAZING!!!!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

silver6 said:


> Any updates? Your car is just AMAZING!!!!


Thanks! As a matter of fact yes i have a bunch of updates, sadly none are really audio related.

So about a month and a half ago we got rear ended minor cosmetic damage, then 2 weeks later someone backed into my front bumper and ruined the fender and bumper which sucked...lol

So I decided to redo the rear bumper and this is where its at atm:









Also began work on the new rear floor:

















Sadly all the money had to go to buying new front end pane;s and a hood so the audio had to wait. (oh i got wheels finally but they are silver. However they were a steal so i can just paint them)


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

I really love how the riveted bumper looks. Have you ever thought of having a decal for the whole car? Probably an odd move but I think it would look great.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

jvctan16 said:


> I really love how the riveted bumper looks. Have you ever thought of having a decal for the whole car? Probably an odd move but I think it would look great.


Its a valid idea, sadly a full wrap is really expensive (good ones can be near a paint job in price)


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

SciPunk said:


> Its a valid idea, sadly a full wrap is really expensive (good ones can be near a paint job in price)


I have to agree with you there. tho, the base color of the car itself matches the theme making it quite an eye catcher.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> Its a valid idea, sadly a full wrap is really expensive (good ones can be near a paint job in price)


You could do it yourself? You've proven your willingness to try and your attempts have mostly proven very successful.

I was in Germany last month at Tuner World and I had never seen so many wraps..... Exotics, luxury, and budget friendly cars. It was amazing how many cars had them! I got to see one vendor applying one in the show area. Of course this is dangerous to say......but it looked very easy  I was amazed at how much you could stretch that stuff with a heat gun. They were whipping through the car in no time. 

In most cases I'm not a "fan" but in your case....you could get a custom design done to suit your theme and it would likely look awesome! 

It is a good thought IMO.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just wondering how it's going? I love this car. The door panels are extra impressive.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Well i knew this day would come eventually. My partner who has helped me with and has been a huge part of the car is moving to FL in 2 weeks. This will both slow me down tons but also motivate me to be my old creative self again. 




MattB101 said:


> Just wondering how it's going? I love this car. The door panels are extra impressive.
> 
> Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8



Slowly...lol It was super hot here and i have had a bunch of new life stuff happen. 
Everyone loves the door panels. I wish i had done the work on them sadly i only designed them.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Any updates on the madness of this machine?


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

SciPunk said:


> Don't hate yourself, it's actually a very common question i get.
> 
> This is the best answer i can give from a wonderful article here:
> An Educated Guess - What is Steampunk? It
> ...


Always came across to me as some kind of biological / mechanical hybrid. The glasses look like something Lady Gaga would wear....or myself. :laugh:

First time i'm seeing this build though. I'm loving the steampunk theme.


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy cow, this is awesome. Very creative. Please tell me you drive around wearing driving goggles, a tophat, and a button-up shirt with a pocketwatch!

I know you said you're tight on budget (completely understandable) - but if you ever change out your wheels I think you should look for something with a lot of spokes, like this:










Or even some sort of wire wheel:


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

wire wheels would look bitchin' on this beast.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys, yup im alive. 

The car is still alive as well, but she is in need of a major overhaul of everything...lol

I am so sorry i haven't been around but life as we know can take us away from our loves. 

The wheel ideas are great and have been on my list for a while, ill post some pics of the ones i have been considering soon. 

I blew my sub yesterday, still not 100% sure what went wrong but i think i friend the driver, since the cone doesn't move and just makes a horrid scratching sound. 

Anywho thats where i am at atm.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy hell I was literally wondering what happened to you the other day lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Holy hell I was literally wondering what happened to you the other day lol


LOL nice to know people think about me. Yeah life just took over, and without my partner it's been tough to get stuff done. 

How you been?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> LOL nice to know people think about me. Yeah life just took over, and without my partner it's been tough to get stuff done.
> 
> How you been?


Well I've finally started working on ny car again. Building the amp rack as we speak. Well.. type


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice i was re reading the thread, love that car. It's official the sub is totally fried. I can't afford a replacement since i use a M500 alpine it runs at 2ohm 300w stable. So i need a 2 ohm sub around that range. which is like 120 bucks...lol

So for now i have my old ass bass tube in place and lemme tell ya it sucks.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

I was driving the other night sans my sub and was thinking what other options i could go with with my current amp. 

I like bass, loud bass is fun but honestly I kinda wanna stray away from power hungry subs and go with something small but powerful that a class D 300rms amp can power (mono). I don't have much money, really none atm, but i need my bass and the tube isn't cutting it. 

Oh and i think my Kenwoods touchscreen is going... so hooray

Suggestions?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So i ended up getting a Arc 12D2 and a Arc 12D4 for 60 bucks. They should be here by Tuesday.

It's the one made by Image Dynamics for Arc.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Subs are supposed to be here today, but because fed ex tracking sucks balls i haven't had a update since Friday... 

I really wanted to get things moving today, here's hoping.

NVM it just updated... now it's Friday... well there goes my days plans.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Subs are supposed to be here today, but because fed ex tracking sucks balls i haven't had a update since Friday...
> 
> I really wanted to get things moving today, here's hoping.
> 
> NVM it just updated... now it's Friday... well there goes my days plans.


That's because once they get to a regional terminal they don't stop until they get to the terminal in your area


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> That's because once they get to a regional terminal they don't stop until they get to the terminal in your area


Ahh good to know, still kinda stupid. I just want to get working on this, wish i could just go pick them up...


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Such a ridiculous build. I *LOVE* it!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Darkrider said:


> Such a ridiculous build. I *LOVE* it!


Thanks man, glad you love it !

Subs arrived today, they are in gorgeous shape, gonna install the 12D4 and run it at 2 ohm since that is where my amp is happiest. Still contemplating building a smaller sealed enclosure for it , would be my first ever i built. 

Pics in a few


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1) I thought I saw everything. Then I saw this. Nice.
2) Get some tube amps in that car NOW!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> 1) I thought I saw everything. Then I saw this. Nice.
> 2) Get some tube amps in that car NOW!


1. LOL i get that a lot more than i thought i would, thanks!

2. Believe me if i could afford it or even attempt to build one i would 


So quick question, my amp is rated at 300 rms x1 at 4 ohm or 500 rms x1 at 2 ohm.
My new subs (i have 2 different ones to use) are RMS 350 rms and 700 MAX , so should i run the 12D2 at 4 ohms or the 12D4 @ 2 ohms , i don't want to under /over power them so any advice would be useful.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So installed the 12D2 @4 ohms, and played it for about a hour or so in my car, messing with eq/xover settings. 
It's not like the polk sub, its a much cleaner sounding bass. I was used to boomy, but tbh it sounds so much better and can still be boomy if the song calls for it. 

The box is the polk box and while it works this thing really needs a sealed enclosure

I really need to tear down everything and sound deaden and i need to make some MDF mounting triangle/rings for my fronts. i know im losing a ton of sound there. 

Thumbs up to Arc audio and ID for making a great product.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone know how i would figure out the dimensions for a 1 cubic foot cylinder?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SciPunk said:


> Anyone know how i would figure out the dimensions for a 1 cubic foot cylinder?


http://www.onlineconversion.com/object_volume_cylinder_tank.htm


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So far the new sub works great however I noticed on more snappy bass there is a rattle from the sub. Not sure if it's from the box or the speaker. I'm gonna have to test it once it stops raining


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So tapping on the box or gently pressing on the cone produces no sounds but at anything above 18 on my volume and it rattles... I'm honest right now when I say I'm worried something is wrong. Maybe the box isn't good for it but this is a new development was fine the last couple days. I haven't cranked it up been taking it pretty easy. I have a back up but I'm hoping it's something simple.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

So i tested the backup sub and sadly it has one voice coil reading at like 34+ ohms... 

The rattle is still there, gonna take it out today and rewire it with better wire and not use the trim when mounting it to see if that eliminates it. Also got in my new neg batt terminal, some techflex and such so i can finally do my big 3 which might be moot cause honestly i think my battery is on it's way out


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh nooo... I hope the voice coil isn't damaged on one end from bottoming out, causing that crazy reading on your multimeter.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok update time, sorry no pics cause its nothing fancy just trying to get stuff working right.

Pulled the sub, and the terminal cup, wires from the cup were flapping around also inspected the woofer, everything checked out.
Ran it free air and it made the noise, i think maybe the dust cap might be coming loose: 








Notice how there is a gap on the right side, wondering if the glue is coming undone

So i re installed it (due to a possible tornado coming) without the Polk plastic trim panels and the noise was still there, BUT it was no where as loud, after listening closely to it, its the damn port. It's farting so i need to get a sealed box for this. 

Still concerned about the dust cap, but at least the speaker isn't blown. Right now she plays fine except the farting.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, sorry about your box queef issue there. Violent Bass Air is killer!

But... at least it's hopefully an easy fix. Dustcap could definitely cause that noise!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i had a dust cap issue with one of my Fi subs that made a terrible noise. glued it back down and it was fine


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh so get this...lol I ordered some 4 gauge rin terminals and well the wire i have apparently isn't 4g... the casing is, but the wire is like 6-7g. So can i just hammer the conns to the wire, then solder? im worried due to the gap.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You can, or use some large pliers/channellocks to pinch the lug tighter to the wire.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

You could also cut a short piece of wire and remove the jacket and use those strands to thicken up the wire inside the crimp. It may be a bit messy or require more solder to keep rouge strands from sliding out. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so, new terminal i bought was too shallow for my particular battery post, wires got made but forgot to put the techflex on like a idiot, cause the battery is gonna be replaced tomorrow along with possibly the alternator.

Battery could not be tested at Advanced cause the reader kept saying check connections then it would spit out, noise field detected, check load. Only thing hooked up at the time was my amp power lead, and the factory alarm neither of which were actually on. 

I am gonna have to do a parasitic draw test or my meager 300w amp is pulling too much juice which means something is not working right. Didn't have this issue earlier with the other sub except when i ran it too long without the car on. 

The Alternator is kinda questionable:
I did the old school trick of pulling the neg off while it was running and it bogged for a sec then kept running which usually means the alt is ok, but this may be wired to be a alt and generator which would defeat the test. When the car is on the volt meter reads 14v, if i turn **** on it drops to 13.6-8 but never climbs back up nor goes lower..so not sure. 

We changed the grounding only since it was getting late, ill do the positive lead tomorrow, but i ran to the store and had to jump the battery when i got out and when i got home and shut it off it would not start again. 

Sometimes i hate cars, today was one of those days...lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wholly moly. That's some crazy stuff!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

chithead said:


> Wholly moly. That's some crazy stuff!


Yeah it's annoying as hell, honestly I'm hoping it's just the battery but I am prepared for the worst. 

Also really hoping there isn't a draw from something cause that means wiring diagrams which make my head asplode


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ended up with a new battery, got a Exide group 75 690 CCA, 100 m reserve $140 with new terminals, and it has both top and side mount. 

So far it has held a charge just fine and everything seems to be running right again. I am gonna attack the rats nest of wires i have in the car for other things cause now its just buggin me. Seeing all the good wiring jobs has inspired me to attempt to make good on at least that part of my install..lol


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Well i know it's been like 5 months since i last posted. I haven't done anything new except fight with this sub enclosure / sub trying to not get it to rattle, i even went out today and put the t nuts in and it didn't help at all. 

Gonna try and find someone local who knows a LOT more than me to help me with this.

I am gonna get a pre-made sealed box because i really can't trust myself to build one nor can i afford to have one built. If that doesn't work then it has to be the sub. (i really hope it's the enclosure) If it's the sub i am done for a while, I can't afford another and my spare 12D4 is questionable at best right now (plus my amp can't really run it)

Worse case i will sell them to someone who can fix them or get them repaired if need be. Just hope it doesn't come to that.

EDIT: I realize now this post was kinda ranting and negative. I feel that its no fault on the sub it's self but more some the craptastic box i have atm. It was never designed for this type of sub. Still i would like to have a pro test it and let me know if there is something off. (i feel there isn't also cause the guy that sold them to me a hinted that he would buy them back, so that bodes well for their condition).


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> Well i know it's been like 5 months since i last posted. I haven't done anything new except fight with this sub enclosure / sub trying to not get it to rattle, i even went out today and put the t nuts in and it didn't help at all.
> 
> Gonna try and find someone local who knows a LOT more than me to help me with this.
> 
> ...


I would do what I could to help - but I don't live close enough to check things out for you 

I'm itching to build a sweet box with all my new router skills


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I would do what I could to help - but I don't live close enough to check things out for you
> 
> I'm itching to build a sweet box with all my new router skills


Appreciate it man, i really wish i could feel confident on building a sub box, sadly precision is not one of my strong suits. 

Maybe we can get a help SciPunk not rattle fund going and you can build one and mail it here...lol (ill even mail you my spare sub for fitment )


Onto the issue. The box was originally designed to have a trim piece on it which covered the mounting area carpet. I am wondering if the carpet that is there is messing up the ability to seal? 
I might try cutting the carpet off and getting some weatherstripping to seal the sub better because the gasket on the actual sub is really thin tbh.

Thoughts?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so i went out and got some weatherstripping, and it worked ...for about 1 min then the rattle came back. I noticed a couple things 
1. the rubber surround that's attached to the frame is coming undone at the top. I need to re-glue that cause while there was no rattle i could feel and hear air coming out of that area.
2. I stuck the wire back under the polyfil and into the old glue that was there and i am wondering if it just popped loose again causing the rattle. gonna rewire that interior now that i got my soldering iron and liquid ele tape back. 
After all that if it still rattles im bringing it to a pro... or the bin...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SciPunk said:


> That is a beautiful amp, tho i am not sure how i could wire a home amp to run on 12v? None the less great suggestion!


You don`t have to use home amp in the car, I can make you one.


----------



## akatsuki (Oct 16, 2014)

Needs tube amps everywhere and a nixie tube display for the radio!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

akatsuki said:


> Needs tube amps everywhere and a nixie tube display for the radio!


Depending on what information you want nixie tubes to display can cost you pretty penny.


----------



## akatsuki (Oct 16, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Depending on what information you want nixie tubes to display can cost you pretty penny.


Yeah, I have a nixie clock and it wasn't cheap unfortunately.

Still would be pretty badass, even just for radio station display or track number...

But tubes everywhere!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

akatsuki said:


> Yeah, I have a nixie clock and it wasn't cheap unfortunately.
> 
> Still would be pretty badass, even just for radio station display or track number...
> 
> But tubes everywhere!


That sounds wonderful! 
I wouldn`t take on such project and I have some experience with tubes.
Nixie tubes not produced anymore and old stock getting scarce. 
You`d have no replacement when time comes.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SciPunk said:


> Well all I have considering posting my project here for a bit and finally decided wth.
> Now this is not your typical high end audio build up, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Since i show the car, and it is my daily driver long tear downs are hard to accomplish, also since I am currently unemployed due to medical reasons money is nowhere near what it needs to be SO everything on this car has been done by me and my girlfriend, with materials we have here or with very little money spent.
> ...


good lord


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Wtf did you Trawl up from a different dimension?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow I had completely forgot i had this thread. 

I sold this car to my best friend about 2 years ago and he had planned on continuing the theme but sadly his girlfriend's daughter panicked while learning to drive in a parking lot and hit a concrete light pole it's now sitting in the driveway collecting rust and dust needing half the front end replaced. Sad really. 

I now own 2 VWs 17 alltrack and a 04 jetta. I may do something with the 04 but I don't think I can ever match what I did with the Scion. Maybe I'll buy it back from him...


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Hate to bad on your ride man but damn if i was your buddy is tease the f out of you. ?


----------

